# extreme peptides



## Klutch (May 18, 2011)

Anyone use EP aromasin, armidex, and clomid. and how was it? and what did u take and how much?

Thanks,


----------



## SloppyJ (May 18, 2011)

g2g


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 18, 2011)

wasnt a fan of arimedex...clomid seemed g2g


----------



## Gfy55 (May 18, 2011)

Used them all... Definitely g2g!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 18, 2011)

Loved their IGF-1 and MGF


----------



## keith1569 (May 18, 2011)

clomid was good to go


----------



## GMO (May 18, 2011)

Klutch said:


> Anyone use EP aromasin, armidex, and clomid. and how was it? and what did u take and how much?
> 
> Thanks,


 

Yes, it is g2g.


----------



## bwrag (May 18, 2011)

on arimdex now working good. Clomid in a couple of weeks


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 18, 2011)

T-3 and Letro works.  Will try Clomid this weekend.


----------



## suresha (May 23, 2011)

their clomid is good money


----------

